# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Man o man, is it cold where I am!!

## hcjilson

Wind blowing like stink, temperature expected to go all the way to 1 degree today! Best to all from East Burke Vermont!
harry j

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Harry,

Of course its cold!  Hell just froze over- cause the Colts finally won a Superbowl!

Pete

----------


## blueyedviking

As I type it is -38 celsius ( -36 F for the Americans). :0

----------


## Grubendol

it was 87 here in LA yesterday

----------


## k12311997

> it was 87 here in LA yesterday


 
Grubie I like you so don't take this personal  Go to heck.  today started at -1 with a -25 wind chill and we are up to a blistering 4 degrees

----------


## OPTIDONN

It's -1 but feel like -23 with the wind chill here! I'm in a tropical paradise compared to bleyedviking!

----------


## HarryChiling

With wind chill -2o and I don't like it one bit.

----------


## For-Life

over -40 celsius with wind chill

----------


## CME4SPECS

It sure was nice at the golf course on Saturday!

----------


## Jacqui

> It sure was nice at the golf course on Saturday!



Smart A-- !!!

It was -25 F with a windchill of -41 F when I came to work this AM.

----------


## chip anderson

Actually Hell will freeze over when the Saints win.

For the rest of you complaining about the cold., it goes like this: "I wish I was in the land of Cotton, look away, look away...."

Chip

----------


## Snitgirl

High of 54F and low of 37F... not so bad here in North Vancouver, Canada.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Grubendol

i would actually prefer snit's weather....no offense on the heck comment.  I don't like LA weather actually....though you guys have it WAY too cold for me too....EssEff is my kinda clime.

----------


## Snitgirl

Grubendol,

I prefer it too.  Can't breathe when I am in L.A. Although, I do miss San Diego (hometown) sunshine just a "little" bit. I'm not complaining... Vancouver sunshine will soon be just around the corner.  Not to many months to go...

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Grubendol,
> 
> I prefer it too.  Can't breathe when I am in L.A. Although, I do miss San Diego (hometown) sunshine just a "little" bit. I'm not complaining... Vancouver sunshine will soon be just around the corner.  Not to many months to go...


I'm on the central coast, we breath just fine here.  I forgot to mention the nice ride I took on my Harley before the game yesterday. I was a little overdressed with the lining in my leather jacket.

----------


## Grubendol

where about on the central coast?

----------


## CME4SPECS

> where about on the central coast?


Pismo Beach

----------


## Grubendol

Oh I love Pismo....camped near the pier there back in 98

----------


## LKahn

In a previous life, (work) I spent a lot of time in San Diego (Point Loma & Shelter Island) for 3 months at a time and traveled quarterly to Vancouver, BC for a week over 2 years. The strange thing about Vancouver, every one would tell me about the frequent rain. In the 2 years, 1 week / quarter it never rained when I was there. I love both cites very much. But, I prefer the weather in Orlando in Jan and Feb. 




> Grubendol,
> 
> I prefer it too. Can't breathe when I am in L.A. Although, I do miss San Diego (hometown) sunshine just a "little" bit. I'm not complaining... Vancouver sunshine will soon be just around the corner. Not to many months to go...

----------


## CME4SPECS

> Oh I love Pismo....camped near the pier there back in 98


It's a great place!

----------


## CME4SPECS

I went to the snow the weekend before last. It takes 3 1/2 hours to get there, it was in the low 20's and we got 8 inches of snow Saturday night. It's nice to be able to go to a winter wonderland then be back to warmth in no time!

----------


## Judy Canty

Did my usual 2 mile walk here in lovely VA Beach...24 degrees and breezy.  I walked faster than usual.

----------


## optirep

Harry,

It's not cold in the Pub's.  I know Burke has a few of them!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Actually Hell will freeze over when the Saints win.
> 
> For the rest of you complaining about the cold., it goes like this: "I wish I was in the land of Cotton, look away, look away...."
> 
> Chip


Saints have a better chance than the Texans or Browns.

----------


## Jacqui

The wind chill is still -12 here and it's almost noon. Was -30 this morning.

----------


## chip anderson

Man it's been really cold here too, some days it only gets to 65 that's +65 F.

Oh, Im glad I'm in the land of cotton...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I got this poem in my e-mail this morning and will clean it up a tiny bit to post it here on the OB. 

" WINTER "
A poem by Abigail Elizabeth McIntyre

" **** !
It's Cold ! "

The End

(**** think body waste)

It hit a high of 20 here today.

----------


## Dave Nelson

> Man it's been really cold here too, some days it only gets to 65 that's +65 F.
> 
> Oh, Im glad I'm in the land of cotton...


I hate to bust your bubble Chip, but its about the same here in BC, Canada. The golf courses are full.

----------


## jono

Greetings to all you cold people from sunny South Africa, temp at the moment 32 degrees celcius. Keep warm I'm going for a swim.:angry:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I had a friend that lived in Phoenix, and he used to call us up when he saw it was really cold and brag about how sunburnt he was and it's 80 degrees, etc.
Then he'd go on about the wind chill.
We got him back by calling in summer saying" It's what - 110F out there! But if you factor in the wind chill it's what - _110F_!!!!":bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> It's -1 but feel like -23 with the wind chill here! I'm in a tropical paradise compared to bleyedviking!



All together now, South Park fans!


"Blame Canada....."

----------


## Shwing

http://www.slate.com/id/2159370/fr/flyout

----------

